# Superbowl 2014



## androol (Jan 26, 2014)

Anybody know where to catch this live at a bar/hotel with a bit of atmosphere? I've googled and they say Champions Bar at the Marriott in Deira. Watching alone at 3AM, if the Seahawks lose, will be depressing.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I hoping the Seahawks win it as well but mainly cause I don't like Payton Manning.


----------



## moesamarai (Oct 9, 2013)

androol said:


> Anybody know where to catch this live at a bar/hotel with a bit of atmosphere? I've googled and they say Champions Bar at the Marriott in Deira. Watching alone at 3AM, if the Seahawks lose, will be depressing.


I am from Vancouver cheering for the Seahawks as well. I am in Dubai looking for a place to watch the game. I am staying in Emirates Hills so Deira is quite far. I am on the hunt trying to find a place that will play it. I will keep you updated if I do so, do the same please!


----------



## androol (Jan 26, 2014)

moesamarai said:


> I am from Vancouver cheering for the Seahawks as well. I am in Dubai looking for a place to watch the game. I am staying in Emirates Hills so Deira is quite far. I am on the hunt trying to find a place that will play it. I will keep you updated if I do so, do the same please!


I've called the hotels, and none are playing. I live in downtown and I think I am going to head out there, unless another option surfaces, for the chance to watch with others. Heading to emirates hills today to watch golf. Wearing my Seahawks gear. Hoping to make it on sports centre. Haha


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Denver by 6. Manning will throw a TD to Welker on the final play to win it.


----------



## Amirtx (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey guys,
The Cube at the Meydan hotel will show it live, and The Claw will show it the following evening at 8 pm. I'm tempted to go to Meydan, but note sure if I can pull of all nighter.... Those college nights are too far in the past...


----------



## salimhamed (Feb 1, 2014)

*Seahawks Fan wanting to Watch Game*

Thanks for the post. Where are you planning on watching the game? I'm in Dubai and would love to watch it live with some Seahawks fans.


----------



## LGraff (Feb 1, 2014)

Amirtx said:


> Hey guys,
> The Cube at the Meydan hotel will show it live, and The Claw will show it the following evening at 8 pm. I'm tempted to go to Meydan, but note sure if I can pull of all nighter.... Those college nights are too far in the past...


I called and Meydan is NOT playing the game, so don't go there. Doesn't seem that any place is playing it live except Champions Bar at JW Marriott Deira. I will make that trek unless someone hears otherwise! GO SEAHAWKS!!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Broncos will take it home ... 

Will "try' to do Meydan ... but most likely will end up at the Claw 8 pm the next ... sporting my Frank Gore jersey.

It goes something along the lines of "The enemy of my enemy ... "


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Most of the last few years any time we've seen a tough defence take on a powerful offence, the defence has walked away with it. 

I'm leaning towards the Broncos, but the Seahawks defence is just so good I wouldn't rule them out.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

... and I believe that was the very definition of 'walking away' with it.

kthanxbye.


----------



## rachids (Jan 21, 2015)

My name is Sara and I will be in Dubai too for the superbowl, Coming from Seattle home of the HAWKS  Please let me know if you actually find a place to watch it. I've been looking too!


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

12th man here! go hawks!!!!!!!!


----------



## rachids (Jan 21, 2015)

YEAYAAA Legion of Boom, we are about to kill it ))) Im very new to this site but if you have a facebook add me /snip/ and we'll make it happen and find a place to watch it at


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rachids said:


> YEAYAAA Legion of Boom, we are about to kill it ))) Im very new to this site but if you have a facebook add me /snip/ and we'll make it happen and find a place to watch it at


Posting of personal contact details is against forum rules. Thank you.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

rachids said:


> My name is Sara and I will be in Dubai too for the superbowl, Coming from Seattle home of the HAWKS  Please let me know if you actually find a place to watch it. I've been looking too!


1 - Original Wings & Rings Dubai Now Open – Buffalo Wings and Rings

2 - QUBE Sports Bar | Meydan

I'm sure both of them will, and likely a place like Barasti will too. 

I'm rooting for the 'Hawks again due to NFC solidarity. Last two times the Pats were in it, my bipolar Giants disappointed them :second:


----------



## rachids (Jan 21, 2015)

ooops...deleted


----------



## rachids (Jan 21, 2015)

Awesome Thank you!! I'll definitely check these spots out


----------



## rachids (Jan 21, 2015)

Are they forsure playing it? Im trying to get email contacts for these sports bars, but they really dont reply lol


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

rachids said:


> Are they forsure playing it? Im trying to get email contacts for these sports bars, but they really dont reply lol


Places here will hardly if ever respond to emails, you'd be better off calling I'm afraid. Or check them on facebook.


----------



## DaveD (Apr 15, 2012)

Wings and Rings in DIFC will be showing it, drinks (alcohol) until 2:30 and food until 4am I believe. They have had all the Sunday night football and thanksgiving etc all season - great effort by them.

Check out their Facebook page later in the week I'm sure they will have more info :- Original wings & rings Dubai


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

DaveD said:


> Wings and Rings in DIFC will be showing it, drinks (alcohol) until 2:30 and food until 4am I believe. They have had all the Sunday night football and thanksgiving etc all season - great effort by them.
> 
> Check out their Facebook page later in the week I'm sure they will have more info :- Original wings & rings Dubai


I was there last night... Great spot with easy parking. If you plan on going then I suggest you book as they are offering food packages for the game.

Note there will be no alcohol after 2:00am...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

INFAMOUS said:


> I was there last night... Great spot with easy parking. If you plan on going then I suggest you book as they are offering food packages for the game.
> 
> Note there will be no alcohol after 2:00am...


And kick-off is like, 3am? 

Awesome.


----------

